# Irda and linux doesn't work at all...

## madcreator

Hi everybody, 

I'm trying to send data from one RaspPi to another with a 4Mbits/s IRDA dongle equiped with the MCS7780 chip.

I just installed the irda_utils package. The dongle is recognized : 

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0424:9512 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0424:ec00 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 9710:7780 MosChip Semiconductor MCS7780 4Mbps Fast IrDA Adapter

```

If I type "irdadump", the dongle sees each others but I don't have any device called "ircomm0" or "ttyS0" in the "dev" directory.

If I type "ifconfig", I've got this : 

```

irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr ce:3e:05:69

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:3303 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3297 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:8

          RX bytes:63573 (62.0 KiB)  TX bytes:56883 (55.5 KiB)

```

How can I manage to communicate ? 

Do I need to compile a new kernel with Irda option enabled ? 

I managed to send a file from linux to windows with the "ircp" command but I can't send a file from windows to linux, that don't works.

Thanks a lot for your help. 

Don't hesitate if you need more informations.

madcreator

----------

## madcreator

I dit manage to communicate throught the ircomm0 port but only with the 9600 speed... 

Does anyone have an idea how to manage to have more speed ??

Thanks

Madcreator

----------

